# Curado E combo



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Curado 300E on a 7'2" St. croix legend tournament rod. Great all around rod. Very versatile. Loaded with 30lb power pro. reel is in great condition. Rod is as well. rod has one little boat rash on it, but that doesn't effect performance. Don't really want to sell it but don't use it at all, so . . . . $300. Would prefer local pickup


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I have 2 of the Curado 300E series (I have the EJ high speed) and these reels rock! Cast great, drags great, all around a real solid reel. I use one for pike and the other for inshore/jetty fishing.

Sandcrab


----------

